# How often do you feed your solitary serra....



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey guys, I was just wondering: how often do you feed your 4-5" serra??? My manueli is a real bitch when it comes to feeding (only eats once every few days): it accepts feeders, and since shortly also shrimp, and I don't want to under-feed him, so what's your story???

btw: the fish looks and acts healthy, so I guess he gets enough, but it worries me a little bit, and in this tempo, it'll take centuries before he reaches super sizes....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

All the single serra I have now and all that I have had in the past are relatively light eaters (compared to pygos anyway) with the exception of spilos.

It will vary fish to fish Jonas, your doing fine with that manuelli. He looks healthy and happy. Besides, by the time he reaches super size, you won't remember your own name.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Besides, by the time he reaches super size, you won't remember your own name.


Can a man dream....







*_sheesh..._*









Well, when sitting in a







, looking at fish might be the only thing left to do for me (besides looking at the cute nurse doing the water changes and all, of course














)

Anyways, thanks Nick


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

well i dont have a solitary serra, i have 2 spilos in a 30 gallon. but what i do is keep a constant supply of guppies in there. every week i throw in a handful of goldfish. and at least 3 times a week i give them krill. the guppies dont get eaten, some will. the goldfish are gone the next day, and the krill is eaten right away. my spilos dont eat that much, but i jsut keep food in there just in case.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

My Spilo CF I feed daily but he only eats a little each day. He is still pretty small though.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

2x of shrimp! always havea full stomach!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

i feed my spilo twice a day until he loses interest in eating.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, by the time he reaches super size, you won't remember your own name.
> ...


 You make getting old sound like something to look forward to.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

My marginatus, and two small rhoms get fed every day.

My larger rhom .. was every day until he stopped eating so much and my elongatus about twice per week now.

I had two spilo cf? that were fed every day with the pygos and they were always absolute pigs

carl


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

All my Serras eat every day (including my 7" Manueli)...







...i don´t know if i´m just lucky but they´re great eaters...!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i feed mine everyday and its always gone in 5 mins
dixon


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Once a day...usually shrimp and or a feeder to two


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses, guys









He's still a really picky eater, but at least I know it's not harmful.
When everything goes according to plans, I'll be getting him a 45 gallon tank this weekend or the next week: hopefully, more space will also mean less whimpy behaviour and a better appetite.


----------

